# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Дамп при синем экране.

## MamaINeedHelp

Windows XP.

Периодически при загрузке и выключении компа система валится в синий экран с надписью, что-то вроде:

STOP C000021A... кракозябры...Windows Logon Process...кракозябры.. 0xC0000005 (0x00 0x00).

Насколько я знаю, в таких случаях (синий экран) винда где-то сохраняет дамп, его можно извлечь и проанализировать причины краха.

Где этот дамп находится?

Почему кракозябры, вместо русского текста в синем экране?

Может кто тут помочь с причиной крахов?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

